# Ion Electric Auger



## wyogoob

I've been using a gasoline powered ice auger since 1977 and I'm done with them; had enough of the no-starting SOBs. Good bye, good riddance, see ya later alligator. I will quit ice fishing before I will pull on another rope starter in order to drill a hole in the ice. They are the spawn of the devil.

So I got an ION electric ice auger!!









No more gas, no 2-cycle oil, no mixing, no spills, no fumes.
No mo gas cans
No mo pulling on a rope starter
No more Seafoam or Sta Bil
No mo annual draining the fuel tank
No mo annual changing of the fuel pump diaphragm 
No mo small engine repair bills
No mo carburetor kits
No more carrying an owner's manual and a tool kit
No mo noise

Made by the same company that markets Eskimo augers and equipment, their advertisement claims:
40 holes in 24" of ice on a single charge
NO COMBUSTION ENGINE
Charges in 2 hrs
No catch design for a clean bottom hole 
22 lbs, 21 lbs without the shaft extension; 60% less weight than most gasoline-powered 
See: http://www.ioniceaugers.com/

So I've used the thing twice, drilled 30-32 holes in 24" of ice and the battery gauge shows 2 out of 3 lights of power left. Yesterday it was 20°, today it was 7° when I left the ice. The Ion drills faster than any of my gas-powered augers did. The internet reviews say the lithium ion batteries are temperature sensitive (seems dumb) so I kept the battery in the house between trips.

more later:


----------



## wyogoob

I made a short video of me drilling a hole, mostly using only one hand. I'll try to post it up.


----------



## Huge29

But, what will you do with all of your spare time? MSRP of $549, is that what they sell for?


----------



## sawsman

You forgot no mo sprains and strains from yanking on a cord..

Looks and sounds like a mean, green, drilling machine! :O||:


----------



## Grandpa D

The only problem that I see with one is the short shaft.
Oh well, that's Goob's problem not mine!


----------



## orvis1

You found one! Glad to hear they are as advertised. Need to get me one for next season might have to put the gas one up for sale.


----------



## wyogoob

Grandpa D said:


> The only problem that I see with one is the short shaft.
> Oh well, that's Goob's problem not mine!


Ah, ha, ha, ha

The auger has a 36" shaft and a 12" extension; that's 48." 48" is standard on a gas auger. I like the extension option, it saves weight.


----------



## wyogoob

Huge29 said:


> But, what will you do with all of your spare time? MSRP of $549, is that what they sell for?


It was $500 including shipping. Uh..........half the cars I owned didn't cost $500. 

Anyway who cares. I'm free, I'm free!! Zipedee-doodah-zipedee-aye!!

*()* :O--O: -()/- *()* *()* *()* OOO°)OO -/|\-


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> You forgot no mo sprains and strains from yanking on a cord..
> 
> Looks and sounds like a mean, green, drilling machine! :O||:


"Sounds"?

Here's what it sounds like:

Quiet huh?


----------



## wyogoob

orvis1 said:


> You found one! Glad to hear they are as advertised. Need to get me one for next season might have to put the gas one up for sale.


They are not that easy to find, sold out most places. I was going to get one with a Cabela's gift certificate I got for Christmas but waited too long. Cabela's sold out a month ago. So I just used some of my winnings from gambling on the last Presidential election.

I read all the reviews on the Ion I could find before pushing the button (get it?) The only problem I see is the Lithium ion battery not performing when it's 20 below zero. You know what, I've been ice fishing since 1958; my days of ice fishing when it's -20° are over.


----------



## wyogoob

It's so cool even girls can run it.


----------



## bowgy

> I read all the reviews on the Ion I could find before pushing the button (get it?) The only problem I see is the Lithium ion battery not performing when it's 20 below zero.


Any word on how long the battery lasts, in years that is, and the replacement cost of the battery?

Never mind, went to the site you listed and answered my own question  
http://www.ioniceaugers.com/foundations/store/storepage.asp?page=Video


----------



## gdog

What...no blender attachment?


----------



## wyogoob

bowgy said:


> I read all the reviews on the Ion I could find before pushing the button (get it?) The only problem I see is the Lithium ion battery not performing when it's 20 below zero.
> 
> 
> 
> Any word on how long the battery lasts, in years that is, and the replacement cost of the battery?
> 
> Never mind, went to the site you listed and answered my own question
> http://www.ioniceaugers.com/foundations/store/storepage.asp?page=Video
Click to expand...

I think the battery is suppose to be good for like 500 charges. Replacement batteries are pricey, $150. I read on the ice fishing blogs where guys are using 36v power tool batteries as backups at about half the price.


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> What...no blender attachment?


Ah, ha, ha, ha

This weekend I'm making a coupler to hook the Ion to my #12 meat grinder.


----------



## Bears Butt

Yahooooiiiiiii! Good on you Goob! Now nobody will know when you are drilling another hole! By the way, I KNOW where you were when you took that picture.


----------



## wyogoob

Geeze, I can't figure out how to embed a video.

Here's a YouTube link to drilling a hole with an Ion through 24" of ice:


----------



## gdog

Huh...where's the bikini and little dance???


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Huh...where's the bikini and little dance???


----------



## wyogoob

For years I kept my gas-powered auger in the back of my truck hoping someone would steal it. Now I have to lock up the ION. That's OK, the ION is perfectly clean; no oil, no gas, no grease. I can just lay it on the leather seats, no problem. 8)


----------



## bwhntr

Nice auger...nice price tag too. Hard to beat a Nils IMO...


----------



## wyogoob

bwhntr said:


> Nice auger...nice price tag too. Hard to beat a Nils IMO...


I have one in a 6". It is nice and I use it often.


----------



## bwhntr

I have an 8" Nils. It's my understanding they offer an attachment for a cordless drill that works well with the 6".

btw...I handled a Ion and they are pretty sweet.


----------



## wyogoob

bwhntr said:


> I have an 8" Nils. It's my understanding they offer an attachment for a cordless drill that works well with the 6".
> 
> btw...I handled a Ion and they are pretty sweet.


The 8" Nils is great but when I wore out my 8" cheapo hand auger I down-sized, and up-graded, to a 6" Nils.

Those 36volt cordless drills work OK on the smaller augers and they are popular for panfisherman back where I come from. Actually I priced a high-quality, high torque, 1/2" cordless drill with an extra battery before I committed to the ION. I'm happy with the choice I made.

I walk, so if I have to go a long way I just take a hand auger (now the Nils) or maybe even a spud. Some places, like Cemetary Point at Pineview or say Lost Dog on the Gorge, all you need is a small spud to open up one of the bajillion holes drilled on any given 3-day weekend.


----------



## bwhntr

What was I thinking...of course you have already been there done that.  Sounds like you are doing it right.


----------



## wyogoob

I walked by some combustion engine-operated ice augers today.

They made me smile.


.


----------



## wyogoob

giggle actually


----------



## wyogoob

I petted my electric auger this morning. 

Plugged in the battery charger. 

It's almost time.

Life is good.


----------



## wyogoob

A helpful hint:

When you transport an Ion Auger laying on the leather seats in your truck make sure you lay the auger on a towel so you don't get the auger dirty. 

.


----------



## sawsman

Purchased me one of these augers. Drills like a dream! Fast, quiet and light.

I didn't count exactly, but figure I got close to 60 holes through 5 to 8"s of ice on a single battery charge.

This should give me an excuse to get out and ice fish more than I have so far.


----------



## brookieguy1

I was with Saws and saw and drilled many of the holes. The thing is freakin' amazing.
We nicknamed it " The Whisper."


----------



## wyogoob

> March - Charged the ION battery and stored the ION in basement for off-season.
> December - Remaining battery power = 3 out of 3 battery charge lights are lit up. Battery still fully charged after 8 months in storage.

> Did not charge battery.
> Left ION overnight in truck - temp 7°.
> Drove a little over an hour with ION inside warm truck.
> Drilled over 20 holes in 12" of ice - ION out in the cold for 5 hours, temps 9° to 21°
> Remaining battery power at the end of the day = 2 out of 3 battery charge lights are lit up.
> ION left in cold truck over night - temps 10° to 20° - Remaining battery power following morning = 2 out of 3 battery charge lights lit up, same as when the auger was taken off the ice the day before.


----------



## wyogoob

Battery charged to 100% in 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Antlers&Fish

It must be an amazing machine to make a grown man sing, dance and giggle. Hope your wife is cool with it! Lol. My auger is old trusty, always starts but doesn't get very many HPG's (holes per gallon). I require alot of food. I think I will be sure to check out the ion augers. I didn't realize that your from "Eveningston." I'm from there as well.


----------



## DallanC

Got to heft a ION at Scheel's, either its heavier than I imagined or my gaser is lighter than I thought. Looking at online specs there is only a 4lb difference. Sadly my Mako fired right up again this year... thats now 12 years in a row so I'll be using it for another season. If it ever does die I'll get a ION, or whatever comes along to replace IONs. 

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

8" ION weighs 22 lbs without the shaft extension http://www.ioniceaugers.com/

8" Mako weighs 32 lbs without fuel http://www.geteskimo.com/foundations/store/shopdetail.asp?params=M43Q8*52&tab=desc2


----------



## DallanC

That's an interesting comparison but that is not my auger. Mines 12 years older and a bit different than this (less metal). I see Strikemaster has a new 8" auger using a Honda 4stroke, weights 23lbs! I want to see one of those in person.

I hadn't realized how much tech had caught up with augers... pretty cool all the options we have available to us now.


-DallanC


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel

Will I get a green energy tax credit if I buy an ion?? Thanks ahead of time:mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman

Nice update goob.

I'm hoping to get the mean green ice cutting machine out this weekend.

.


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> Nice update goob.
> 
> I'm hoping to get the mean green ice cutting machine out this weekend.
> 
> .


thanks

My grandkids had my green machine over at Pineview today. They said their Jack Russel Terrier drilled 4 holes with the ION in something like 12 minutes.

.


----------



## wyogoob

My Ion auger has been out in the cold, in the truck, for 6 days. I did not charge the battery after the kids used it a week ago. So I took the battery out to charge it this morning and charge level is 3 out of 3 lights; doesn't need to be charged.

I'm outta here.


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> I'm outta here.


Going fishing?


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> Going fishing?


Yeah, it was pretty good. Drilled 25 holes in 20" to 26" of ice before battery give out.

Total for one charge: 37 holes in 12" to 26" thick ice and that's with leaving the auger out in the cold for a week between fishing trips.

.


----------



## sawsman

Mine is the 8" auger. Sunday I drilled 20 holes in 13 to 15" of ice with two lights indicated. Ambient temperature was zero… if that matters.

Fishing sucked.


----------



## wyogoob

Oh yeah, mine's an 8" auger too.

Battery charged in 2 hours.

The battery didn't really go completely dead. It still had 1 light of charge, amazing after all the holes it drilled. It would drill for about 3" and then stop, then 2" and then stop. So I put the battery inside my coveralls for about 45 minutes and warmed it up but it didn't make a difference.

We had that Jack Russel Terrier with us today. I couldn't get it to drill any holes. I think them kids might have made that story up. 

.


----------



## sawsman

Battery charged in three hours. Drilled another 35 or so holes in eight inches of ice yesterday and still had two lights at the end of the day. 

My ears still hurt from all of the other augers in the area.:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> Battery charged in three hours. Drilled another 35 or so holes in eight inches of ice yesterday and still had two lights at the end of the day.
> 
> My ears still hurt from all of the other augers in the area.:mrgreen:


Ah, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee; that's a goodun.

I find the ION handles a little weird, like they don't fit me so good. Prolly from pulling on an ice auger rope starter for 40 years; one of my arms is longer than the other. :mrgreen:

Hey, I ordered a 6" auger for mine.

.


----------



## BRL1

Got our 8 inch for Christmas. Decided I am more likely to move when I am not catching anything with it being so easy to use.

Went yesterday, drilled 49 holes through 15" of ice in 8 hours, all for 6 perch, still had 3 lights when I drilled the last hole.

But I try to keep the battery warm when I am not using it. Got a hot pack from a cassarole dish, throw it in the microwave for a couple minutes before I leave home, put it in the bottom of a six pack cooler with a towel wrapped around the battery. Stays warm all day, even had my breakfast burrito in with it yesterday, it was still warm for lunch.


----------



## wyogoob

Saturday, February 8th, the ION will be traveling with the Upper Bear River Trout Unlimited group to the Flaming Gorge Burbot Bash. We will be drilling holes for a bunch of kids, most of which have never ice fished before.

Lets give it up for the ION!!

.


----------



## bowgy

You have got me sold, now if I could just find one at Cabela's , I have enough points for a free one.8)


----------



## bowgy

bowgy said:


> You have got me sold, now if I could just find one at Cabela's , I have enough points for a free one.8)


YEEEHAAAHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! Just got my ION ice auger from Cabela's, come on lakes and freeze up. 
Had a lot of points built up so it was FREE, (sort of). Can't wait. I have a Power auger with a Tecumseh engine that starts up every time and has never failed me, I will probably put it up for sale soon.

Whoa! Top of Page, it is my lucky day.


----------



## DallanC

Put me down as a fan of the ION. Santa Claus dropped one off and I got to use it today... very very impressive unit. Wife and kid also popped some holes. Cool stuff.


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy

I got to use mine Saturday, loved it,8) I could tell that if the blades get dull you may have a problem so I am going to get a spare set to take along. 

Cuts through the ice like a hot knife though butter.


----------



## DallanC

bowgy said:


> I got to use mine Saturday, loved it,8) I could tell that if the blades get dull you may have a problem so I am going to get a spare set to take along.
> 
> Cuts through the ice like a hot knife though butter.


Cuts through ice tent fabric even faster... :shock:. I was holding it horizontally and turned around and the blade brushed the side of the tent... slice! Will toss some gorilla tape on it and call it good. 

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy

DallanC said:


> Cuts through ice tent fabric even faster... :shock:. I was holding it horizontally and turned around and the blade brushed the side of the tent... slice! Will toss some gorilla tape on it and call it good.
> 
> -DallanC


:shock: ouch!!!!! Better than a hand or leg though.


----------



## sawsman

Drill baby, drill!!

Haven't used mine this year yet. Hopefully soon.


.


----------

